# Grilles, ANSWER FAST PLEASE



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Im about to buy some stock grilles (non SAP) from a guy, theyre off a 04, they would fit 05 correct? 
pretty sure answer is yes but want to double check

thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't know for sure. Call a Pontiac dealer parts department. If the part # is the same for an 04 as an 05-06 I would think it will fit.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Im about to buy some stock grilles (non SAP) from a guy, theyre off a 04, they would fit 05 correct?
> pretty sure answer is yes but want to double check
> 
> thanks


YES, they'll fit


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> YES, they'll fit


+1 no issues


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome guys thanks, got a pair of the stock ones off ebay for a good deal. 

saving up for SAPs now =P (have no grille at all atm)


----------

